# Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....



## 1fcsfan (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Bin neu hier und auch neu beim Angeln.
Habe jetzt einen kleinen Weiher bekommen. Ist zwar ein bisschen vermodert, aber das will ich alles wieder geradebiegen.

Wollte mal wissen wieviele Fische ich auf  1 m³ Wasser setzen kann ?
Wollte Forellen reinsetzen und evtl. ein paar Lachsforellen.

Danke für eure Antworten !


----------



## Grundangler (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Vermodert? Faulschlamm am Boden oder eher torfig? Forellen währen in dem Fall nich meine erste Wahl. Regenbogenforellen sind zwar relativ robust, du könntest aber im Sommer Probleme mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser bekommen... Daher würde ich eher zu den Karpfenartigen raten oder ausbaggern. Ist die Frage ob sich das lohnen würde. 
Besatzmenge? Kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, würde ich mit nem Profi absprechen.
Gruß Grundangler


----------



## Drag (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Cool einen eigenen Weiher.Was kostet den so einer? (nur mal so nebenbei)

Hier ein paar Links: (wird weiter editiert, fals ich noch was finde)
- http://home.arcor.de/aherget/wohlfahrt/gartenteich.htm


----------



## 1fcsfan (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

ja das mit dem vermodert war ******** ... :q man  musst nur rundherum ein bisschen sauber machen....  mit dem sauerstoff denk ich ist kein problem !


----------



## 1fcsfan (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*



Drag schrieb:


> Cool einen eigenen Weiher.Was kostet den so einer? (nur mal so nebenbei)
> 
> Hier ein paar Links: (wird weiter editiert, fals ich noch was finde)
> - http://home.arcor.de/aherget/wohlfahrt/gartenteich.htm



wie meinste das mit dem was kostet denn so einer ?

hm ein gartenteich ist das ja nicht ^^ :-D


----------



## Elwood (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Hat dein Weiher einen Zufluss zu einem Bach? Also wie mein Vorposter schon gesagt hat für Forellen scheint mir das Gewässer nicht geeignet. Würde erst mal den PH Wert messen und beobachten bevor ich den Weiher besetze. Gerade im Sommer wenn das Wasser kaum bewegung hat kann es Probleme mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt geben! Wenn du Karpfen einsetzen möchtest würde ich pro 15-20m³ einen Fisch einsetzen!!!

MFG


----------



## 1fcsfan (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Jepp hat der weiher ^^  normal müsste das aber gehen mit den forellen...soweit ich weiss hatte mein vorgänger auch forellen da drin... 
wasser läuft das ganze jahr...

wieviele forellen würden denn auf 1 m³ kommen ?


----------



## Elwood (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

OK wenn der Weiher einen Zufluss zum Bach hat sieht des mit denn Forellen wieder ganz anders aus, würde aber vorschlagen bevor du den Weiher besetzt den Ph Wert messen. 

Wie sieht des mit dem Zufluss aus strömt ständig Wasser in den Weiher oder ist des über ne Schleuse geregelt. Mich würde noch interressieren wievel m³ Fassungvermögen er hat und wie lange das Wasser schon im Weiher ist falls kein ständiger Zufluss!

 Sorry sind jetzt ein paar Fragen geworden wegen Fischbesatz würde ich bei denn Forellen auf 15m³ eine Setzen kann ich dir aber nicht genau sagen ich hab nur Karpfen!

MFG|bla:


----------



## 1fcsfan (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Servus,

Also wasser tut ständig reinströmen. Ja wie oben schon gesagt groß isser nicht hat etwa 5 m x 5m x 2 m ^^ also so etwa um die 50 m³

Das Wasser ist schon alt. Aber ich habe vor ihn abzulassen ^^


----------



## 1fcsfan (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

So, 
hab mich da wohl ein bisschen verschätzt mit den maßen....

der weiher hat 10 x 10 m und wie gesagt 2 m bis 2,50 tief ^^


----------



## Elwood (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Wenn das Wasser schon länger drin ist würde ich den Weiher schon mal ablaufen lassen! Wenn der Weiher leer ist schau wie dick die Schlammschicht ist! Zu viel Faulschlamm ist nicht gut für Forellen.
Ich würde so vorgehen:

1. Weiher brachlegen (Zwecks Algenvernichtung)
2. Wasser rein
3. PH Wert beobachten (Mit Torf senken mit Kalkgestein erhöhen)
4. Dann würde ich mal so um die 20 Forellen einsetzen.

Ach ja mess mal den PH Wert vom Bach 

MFG


----------



## 1fcsfan (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

hm , okay werd ich mal machen. und was ist ein guter ph wert ?


----------



## Elwood (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Für Forellen sollte der PH Wert schon so zwischen 7 und 8 liegen.!


----------



## fimo (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*



Elwood schrieb:


> ...
> 3. PH Wert beobachten (Mit Torf senken mit Kalkgestein erhöhen)
> ...



-> Da ist Dir was bei der Weiher-Alchemie durcheinander geraten: Mit Kalk entsäueren und mit Torf "be"säuern - aber nicht versauern :q

...fimo


----------



## Elwood (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*



fimo schrieb:


> -> Da ist Dir was bei der Weiher-Alchemie durcheinander geraten: Mit Kalk entsäueren und mit Torf "be"säuern - aber nicht versauern :q
> 
> ...fimo



Die Aussage ist doch richtig:;+
pH < 7  entspricht einer sauren Lösung
pH = 7  entspicht einer neutralen Lösung          
pH > 7  entspricht einer basischen bzw. alkalischen Lösung

Also mit Torf senk ich den ph-WERT er wird sauer mit Kalk erhöhe ich den ph-WERT er wird basisch. Kalk erhöht den die Karbonhärte die hat Einfluss auf den pH-WERT. Mit der Karbonhärte wird ausserdem die pH-Pufferkapazität erhöht was den Weiher von einem schnellen Umkippen schützt, dies ist allerdings nicht so wichtig da ja ein Zufluss zum Bach besteht! 

@Fimo wahrscheinlich haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet wir habe ja schliesslich des gleiche gemeint!:m

MFG


----------



## fimo (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

.... Elwood: wir haben recht :m

da hatte ich kurzzeitig ein Brett vorm Kopf. Aber klar, entsäueren  entspricht anheben. Und mit Deinen Ausführungen zur Härte zeigt sich, dass Du ein echter Weiher-Achemist bist. #h fimo


----------



## 1fcsfan (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## 1fcsfan (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Servus,

Weiss einer von euch wo ich Forellenfutter ( mit Carotin ) herbekomme um Lachsforellen zu bekommen ? Entweder im Internet oder  wenn einer was aus dem Saarland weiss wär auch gut !

MFG


----------



## 1fcsfan (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Hm, hat keiner ne antwort ?


----------



## 1fcsfan (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

wie lang dauert es eigentlich wenn ich setzlinge von 12 cm reinsetze bis ich auf die angeln kann.


----------



## 1fcsfan (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Einige Fragen zum Angeln .....*

Hm , also der ph wert ist super . Liegt zwischen 7 und 8 !


----------

